# 26" 28" or 30" Barrel



## lblanton1 (Jun 19, 2012)

Does barrel length have that much to do with patterns?  Why would one want say a 30" barrel instead of a 26"? Balance, feel?  Please advise.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 19, 2012)

To me I like a 28" because I use my shot gun for all different game. Now the new guns are designed to shoot 26" and with the chokes maded today, 26 works great. You need to pattern your gun, with the shells you are going to use.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 19, 2012)

I like the longer barrel just for the balance and line of sight, but like Larry said, any will do, just depends on what you like.


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 19, 2012)

28, reach out and touch em with the pattern.. 30 inch, reach out and touch em with the barrel lol.

CJ


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 19, 2012)

I shot a 30" for a long time, now I shot a 28".  I can miss them just as easily with the 28".


----------



## LKennamer (Jun 19, 2012)

*matter of preference*

I like a 28" for my duck gun which happens to be an automatic.  I have 30" on my turkey gun, which is an O/U, but the duck gun is actually longer overall.  My dove O/U has 26" barrels.  They all pattern fine, but with the different types of shooting these lengths seem the most comfortable for me in the different situations.  A lot of people like longer barrels thinking they pattern better, but I don't think that really has much to do with it.  For me it's more an issue of how it 'feels'.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jun 19, 2012)

I like a 28 just because it feels bigger in my hand. 

For reel though, I like how balanced it feels. It's just a personal thing for me. I hunt with guys that only hunt with 26's because they think 28 is to big, but I also hunt with a guy that says the only reason he shots a 3.5 inch shell is because they don't make a 4 inch. TO EACH HIS OWN.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jun 19, 2012)

I personally like a 28in barrel mostly for line of sight. but the balance helps as well


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Jun 19, 2012)

The length of the barrel does not have anything to do with the patterning of the gun.  If you do a web search, you can find lots of documentation to support this.  In theory, a 20" Mod. will pattern the same as a 30" Mod..  Remember, no (2) guns pattern the same, you will have to try several mfgs. of shells and several load sizes to find what fits your gun.

The length does have a lot to do with sight plain.  Some have to have the longer sight plain to hit a barn; others do not.  But if hunting out of a blind, your partners will appreciate a min. length of 26".  Lot easier on the ear drums.


----------



## killerv (Jun 19, 2012)

Depends on the chambering, a 26in barrell 3.5 in gun will have about the same line of sight as a 28in barrell on a 3in gun simply because of the reciever length. A 26 is hard to beat for an all around length but for strictly waterfowl, i like 28 or 30in barrels


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jun 19, 2012)

I like 28.


----------



## WFL (Jun 19, 2012)

With choke now days you can get by with the 20 inch barrels. 

Now it is more of what you like and feels good to you.  I like long barrels just because of sight plain.  Now that said most of my hunting guns have 26 inch barrels.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 19, 2012)

I have both 28 and 26 and for a long time liked the 28 better but I have been using the 26's more in the last two years and just like the feel of them.


----------



## brittonl (Jun 20, 2012)

Length of barrel also plays a big role in how you swing the gun. Go to a sporting clay tourny and you will prob see nothing shorter than a 30". But these sporting guns are usually lighter to start with and barrel length does not hinder you like it may while in the blind, etc.

There are a handful of affects that barrel length may make. But as always when dealing with shotguns, it all comes down to the individual shooter and his purpose with each piece. 

For me, a good field gun has 26" or 28" barrel & is most practical. But I do have longer and shorter and each has its on purpose. Will say this, the most effective shotgun I pull the trigger on has a 30" barrel, but it was also custom fit and ordered for competition clay shooting. Good luck with your search and hope this helps too in some way.


----------



## king killer delete (Jun 20, 2012)

Being old school  like I am. at one time I would shoot  a 3 inch browning A5 with a  32 inch full choke barrel. At that time I did allot more pass shooting than I did decoy shooting. As time went along i went with a 28 inch mod. on an 879 wingmaster.  What you should understand is that at one time most shells were paper hulls and we did things like dipping the ends in bees wax to seal them . As plastic hulls and better powders came along the need for longer barrels  was no longer justified because newer powders would burn completely in the newer loads in shorter barrels. Then we had to go to steel and everything went into flux again. After that chokes , barrel lengths and ammo changed so much that it is not the same sport that it was in the old days. Most folks here would be real killers if we could return to the old days with lead. The killing power was so much more  with lead and longer barrels.  Now a days its a 28 inch barrel for me.


----------



## Wastin Bullets (Jun 21, 2012)

I shoot a 26" barrel


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Jun 21, 2012)

Already been mentioned but the choke will dictate the pattern, not the length of your barrel. I prefer 28 for a smoother swing, but i'm a taller guy. Swing a few and feel what is right. I have shot with a 24" barrel before. Please have mercy and do not shoot with such a short barrel if you will be in a pit blind with others.


----------

